# Will Smith's positive view of life - you opinion?



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

*Will Smith's positive view of life - your opinion?*

what do people think about this?


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Will Smith is happy good for him. :clap


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

My opinion, Will Smith is raising a bunch of egotistical attention hungry children. Also, why of all the religions did you pick Scientology will???


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

He picked Scientology? :no Man, they must be wining and dining him!


----------



## Wrangler (Oct 3, 2010)

I agree with him on a lot of it. I do believe that if you believe you can and will succeed, and truly believe it, you will. I also agree that work ethic trumps all.

"Hard work beats talent, when talent fails to work hard"


----------



## robtyl (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks _so_ much for this - greatly appreciated 

x


----------



## crome (Dec 2, 2008)

It's simple. That's the thing. Don't make it complicated.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I really like Will.

You need some passion/cause that you're willing to die for though in the first place.


----------

